

A clone of Microsoft Paint in JavaScript, using the WHATWG Canvas - alifaziz
http://canvaspaint.org/

======
c3o
Whoa, that's a surprise – I wrote this back in late 2006 and it has been
unmaintained since then. A lot has happened in the <canvas> world in the past
four and a half years (font drawing API, get/setImageData, lots of
implementation improvements and bugfixes).

------
ndunn2
Pretty cool. The rectangular select tool doesn't work on my system (Chrome
9.0.597.107, Mac OSX10.6). I see tons of visual artifacts where it hasn't
repainted correctly. See <http://grab.by/9hPv>

------
_delirium
I use this semi-regularly mainly because file->save saves to a URL, saving me
the extra upload-somewhere step when making quick sketches that I want to
share with people.

~~~
sfgfdhgfdshdhhd
Try <http://cosketch.com/> Does the same thing and provides convenient
embedding codes on the saved images. Also has multi user functionality, image
uploading and works in IE.

------
RyanMcGreal
"Sorry, your browser doesn't support flood fill"

\- Firefox 3.6.13/WinXP

~~~
InclinedPlane
Same: Chrome 11.0.686.3 dev / Win7

Only supported in Opera 9: <http://canvaspaint.org/blog/2006/12/flood-fill/>

------
edw519
OK, let me see if I got this right:

    
    
      1. Identify any Windows desktop program that most people need.
      2. Build an equivalent app that will run in any browser.
      3. Migrate everything to the cloud (whatever that means).
      4. Give everyone an iPad with 4G.
      5. Get rid of the network.
      6. Get rid of IT.
      7. Get rid of all desks, chairs, phones, and break rooms.
      8. Get rid of the corporate office.
      9. Build 24,000 more Starbucks.
      10. Get back to work.
    

What did I miss?

~~~
code_duck
Sure, the important part is the first two items. Creating a browser app means
it is cross platform and flexible... the move to browser apps for everything
illustrates well why MS knew they had to try to kill Netscape and control the
browser market.

~~~
PostOnce
I don't think anyone in the world saw the (still hypothetical) move to browser
apps coming in... 1995. I don't think that was part of their motivation at
all. Browser apps were barely (if at all) possible in 1995.

~~~
code_duck
No, that's not true at all. Netscape saw the potential and talked publicly
about it quite early on. The details were imagined differently, but people
knew that the browser would be a cross-platform way to distribute software.
People might have thought things like Java would be more involved than
JavaScript, but that's not the point. I can find citations if you'd like.
Believe me, I was there.

This all came out in the Justice Department's antitrust case against
Microsoft, too - emails written by MS and Netscape employees discussing this.

Think of how Microsoft saw the world back then. Applications like Britannica
on CD-ROM were _Windows Applications_. Browsers were perfectly capable of
displaying images, formatted text, and arranging to play sounds. That means
something like an encyclopedia was perfectly possible, and it would work the
same on Windows, Mac or Unix. It was clear a lot of apps could be done in a
browser.

Whether an application ran in the browser or on a remote server is not the
point. The rise of an open way to distribute content meant the Win32 API was
going to be much less valuable, and MS would lose the control. From the
beginning the browser had the potential to become a platform-independent way
of delivering program content to an end user, and everyone knew it.

------
gurraman
The canvas is not stretched to the entire width of the container in FF
3.6.13/Mac. Try setting the dimensions of the canvas dom object to the
dimensions of it's container.

------
zephjc
Now that the MacPaint src is out, I would like to see a web version of that.
Sure, they're functionally pretty similar, but I have more nostalgia for
MacPaint.

------
Zakuzaa
I was hoping it would work on iPad.

------
jcw
Why is it anti-aliased?

Also, what license is the code?

~~~
c3o
The code is public domain (but also kinda sucks – I wrote it).
[http://canvaspaint.org/blog/2008/02/code-released-into-
publi...](http://canvaspaint.org/blog/2008/02/code-released-into-public-
domain/)

